# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مسابقة حلوة على الجميع الدخول والمشاركة والجائزة كبييييييييرة

## ود البقعة

*[IMG][/IMG]


كل هذه الرموز تدل على امثال سودانية المطلوب معرفة المثل
*

----------


## سامرين

*لكن مابالغت معانا ياود البقعه.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جاى ليك بروااااقة اسى داخل بالتلفون
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ود البقعة كيف اخبارك يازول 

اديني صنة بس بجيك 


*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*المثل رقم 10 بقول :
اليد الواحدة ما بتصفق
مع التحية لود البقعة .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

[IMG][/IMG]كل هذه الرموز تدل على امثال سودانية المطلوب معرفة المثل



يااااحبيبنا استلم ..:ANSmile31:1/ ضربني وبكا وسبقني اشتكا2/الايده في الموية ما زي الايده في النار3/ القرد في عين امه غزال4/النوم سلطان5/ماطار طير وارفتع اللا ووقع6/الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطع7/ العلم نور والجهل ظلام8/لسانك حصانك 9/ ..............................10/ اليد والواحدة مااااا  بتصفق11/ الفي البر عوام 12/ عصفور في اليد ولا عشره في الشجرة

:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20: :Laie_22::Laie_22:
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*اديكم نمرة تسعة طيب
الجمل إن وقع بتكتر سكاكينو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ود البقعة ده شغل مساطيل !!
كنا عايزين نشارك لكن مجدالدين ما ادانا فرصه !!
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا ود البقعة ده شغل مساطيل !!
كنا عايزين نشارك لكن مجدالدين ما ادانا فرصه !!




تتصني عصفورة ود البقعة كان عارفك بتجي كان جاوبت نص لي ونص ليك 
حرم هسي كان تشيل نص الاجابة 

ههههههههههههه

ازيك ياحبيبنا والله ليك وحشة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


تتصني عصفورة ود البقعة كان عارفك بتجي كان جاوبت نص لي ونص ليك 
حرم هسي كان تشيل نص الاجابة 

ههههههههههههه

ازيك ياحبيبنا والله ليك وحشة 



بالأكتر يا مجدالدين سمكره !!
هى العصافير بتطس ؟؟؟
امال الجواميس العميه بتعمل ايييييييييييه ؟؟
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*رقم (9) 

التور لما يقع بتكتر سكاكينه 
او الجمل لما يقع بتكتر سكاكينه 

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بالأكتر يا مجدالدين سمكره !!
هى العصافير بتطس ؟؟؟
امال الجواميس العميه بتعمل ايييييييييييه ؟؟



قلتا لي شغل مساطيل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*10/  اليد الواحده ما بتصفق 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*1.. دقانى بكاء سبقنى اشتكى 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*7.. العلم نور والجهل ظلام 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*3 .. القرد فى عين امو عزال 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*2 .. الايدو فى الموية ما ذى الايدو فى النار

*

----------


## musab aljak

*11 .. الفى البر عوام

*

----------


## musab aljak

*12 .. عصفور فى اليد ولا عشرة فى الشجرة 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يااااحبيبنا استلم ..:ANSmile31:1/ ضربني وبكا وسبقني اشتكا2/الايده في الموية ما زي الايده في النار3/ القرد في عين امه غزال4/النوم سلطان5/ماطار طير وارفتع اللا ووقع6/الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطع7/ العلم نور والجهل ظلام8/لسانك حصانك 9/ .الجمل كان وقع بتكتر سكاكينو .10/ اليد والواحدة مااااا  بتصفق11/ الفي البر عوام 12/ عصفور في اليد ولا عشره في الشجرة

:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20: :Laie_22::Laie_22:





يا خلف الله اقصد يا مجد الدين عذبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا ...
اضفت ليك رقم 9 عشان اقسم معاك الجائزة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يااااحبيبنا استلم ..:ANSmile31:1/ ضربني وبكا وسبقني اشتكا2/الايده في الموية ما زي الايده في النار3/ القرد في عين امه غزال4/النوم سلطان5/ماطار طير وارفتع اللا ووقع6/الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطع7/ العلم نور والجهل ظلام8/لسانك حصانك 9/ ..............................10/ اليد والواحدة مااااا  بتصفق11/ الفي البر عوام 12/ عصفور في اليد ولا عشره في الشجرة

:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20: :Laie_22::Laie_22:



مجدالدين دارس هيروغليفي وللا شنو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مجدالدين دارس هيروغليفي وللا شنو ؟؟؟؟




ههههههههههههههههههااااااااي

والله ده حيرني في حناني ....
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*عجيب و الله يا مجد الدين ، تحديد شديد
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   ياعبدالمطلب  الفحل  هى  اقصد   الحبيب  مجد الدين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين يا حلوين لكن يا مجدالدين لقيتك خطير والجائزة 

]]
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					



يا خلف الله اقصد يا مجد الدين عذبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا ...
اضفت ليك رقم 9 عشان اقسم معاك الجائزة ..




ههههههههههه
ميدو ماعندك مشكلة عيوني ليك 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

قلتا لي شغل مساطيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					



يا خلف الله اقصد يا مجد الدين عذبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا ...
اضفت ليك رقم 9 عشان اقسم معاك الجائزة ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مجدالدين دارس هيروغليفي وللا شنو ؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة والله 
كسلاوي يا اصلي







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


ههههههههههههههههههااااااااي

والله ده حيرني في حناني ....



الله يخليك لي جنس دا 
حنانك منو ؟؟!!
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

عجيب و الله يا مجد الدين ، تحديد شديد



ههههههههههههههههههه
عليك الله رايك شنو 

تسلم ياحبيب 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   ياعبدالمطلب  الفحل  هى  اقصد   الحبيب  مجد الدين



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة والله 
ابو احمد ياحبيبنا اخبارك 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مشكورين يا حلوين لكن يا مجدالدين لقيتك خطير والجائزة 

]]




دا شنو ياود البقعة الماسورة دي 
انا اتعب واجيب ورقة وقلم واخطط واستنتج 
تجيب لي لبخة ولا تبلدية ما عارف 
وعلي العليها الازيار فاضيات 

تخريمة 

الله يبارك فيك ياصديق والف شكر علي الجائزة 
المن تراثنا الاصيل 

تخريمة تاني 

يااااااااااااااا ميدو77 تعال شيل ليك زيرين وجيب معاك خرطوش وصينية جبنه  هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
*

----------

